# 67 Tempest or Lemans Tail lights



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a source for a nice set of these? I have a nice set of Lemans lenses I plan to use until I find a set. When cleaning them up to install I found that one of the lens to housing gaskets and both bezel to lens gaskets are too rough to use. I've checked every site and catalog I can think of and can't find these gaskets. See #55 and #57 in the link below.

1967 LeMans/GTO Rear Bumper and Park Lights

I tried to contact this site but the email link is down.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they make the round ones for the 66' aimes has them, you may need to make your own out of 1/8" closed cell foam.


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I may have to make my own. I've picked over and parted out several cars in the last few years and most seem to be the 66 model year. It makes no sense that I prefer the 67. I've had no luck sourcing some of the parts for it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

easy enough to make just use the bezel as an outter template and exacto to cut 1/4" inside that for the gasket the screw will make its own hole and seal good


----------

